# Swollen glands? Anyone seen anything like this before?



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey there - just wondering if anyone has experienced something like this before? My horse has like Swollen glands and i am worryed. Any ideas of what it could be would be great.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont even want to start guessing but if i did, I would say to call a vet ASAP.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

My guess is if this is new it is an infection which will require a vet call and possibly antibiotics.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Please let us know what the vet says.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I hate to say this, but it pretty much looks like our horses' necks did when they came down with dryland distemper (pigeon fever). Your vet can tell you for sure, one way or the other. Our bunch all recovered just fine, but were a mess for a while...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

dee said:


> I hate to say this, but it pretty much looks like our horses' necks did when they came down with dryland distemper (pigeon fever). Your vet can tell you for sure, one way or the other. Our bunch all recovered just fine, but were a mess for a while...


Yikes! Poor baby. He needs a vet asap, those don't look good!

Did these recently appear or have they been there for a few days/weeks?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are there glands way down there? It almost looks like the bones of the neck itself.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Are there glands way down there? It almost looks like the bones of the neck itself.


I'm not sure about the glands going all the way down. But you can definitely tell that there is a lot of edema going on. Look at the shoulder and you can see the neck puffing out. Something is going on...:?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing.. Wanna see what the vet says....


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Are there glands way down there? It almost looks like the bones of the neck itself.


Thats what I was thinking
They just poped up this morning


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Are you going to have the vet out?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

To me that looks like a call to the vet in order. Like Dee said, this could be strangles, you don't want that spread around!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

have you palpated them to see how hard /soft they are? soreness ? any change in the horse's overall demeanor and wellness?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is just one image of strangles , from Google.











this shows the location of the neck bones


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Really want to know what the vet says as well. Poor guy!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> this is just one image of strangles , from Google.


Those are after the swelling has broken open & drained. That horse looks like it's on it's way to recovery (still contagious though).


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Are the lumps on both sides of the neck?


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

natisha said:


> Are the lumps on both sides of the neck?


Yes they are. And they are not sore.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You could check his temperature, and see if it is elevated, above 101 degrees. Is he off his feed? Is his neck sore when you bend it around or raise and lower it?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

waresbear said:


> To me that looks like a call to the vet in order. Like Dee said, this could be strangles, you don't want that spread around!


Sorry, I didn't say/mean strangles (though that could be what it is, but the knots are in the wrong place, seems to me). My herd had dryland distemper, aka pigeon fever. Not the same thing, but does abcess like strangles. We had one horse get the abcesses on her neck that blew, and once they pretty much cleared up, she got another huge one on her chest. 

It looked like we had a herd of skeletons by the time it was over - but we didn't lose any. They just didn't feel much like eating...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to misquote you Dee. Question however, how long did it take before you noticed the absesses to until they broke?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Also waiting to hear what the vet says...


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> You could check his temperature, and see if it is elevated, above 101 degrees. Is he off his feed? Is his neck sore when you bend it around or raise and lower it?


I will take his temperature. No he is still eating like a pig and no not sore at all.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm going to ask this again... Are you going to have the vet out?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Has this horse been looked at by a vet yet? If not then why not? Dont need to have a fever or even be off feed to have somethig brewing. Sorry if this sounds harsh but a FORUM isnt a place to get answers on a horse with something NOT NORMAL going on. Only vets seeing the horse in person can tell you if he/she is okay or not. Why wait?
Better safe then sorry. JMO
TRR


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'm going to ask this again... Are you going to have the vet out?


 Yes....


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Mimi loves Horses said:


> Yes they are. And they are not sore.


Thyroid problems?:think:


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe. I text my trainer and she thinks it the vertebra.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

* texted*


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to misquote you Dee. Question however, how long did it take before you noticed the absesses to until they broke?


 
We had the vet out to see another horse when we noticed that Misty's head and neck were swollen, and she was miserable looking. She was holding her head perfectly still - like she had a hangover or something. We thought she'd hurt herself. The knots started showing up a couple of days later, and burst within a week or so. Once the abcesses ruptured and started draining well, she felt a lot better...until the next round. At least by then we knew what it was.

All five horses were on Tucoprim for over a month. That was a budget buster...


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

My horse had a slightly similar swelling. Her's was one large lump the size of a fat cucumber. I noticed the swelling 3-7 days after vaccines, although I think the swelling was on the opposite side of the neck. It was summer so I cold hosed it and it went away within a day or 2. I have no idea what it was, but having worked as a technician for a few years I could tell it wasn't serious. 

It looks like it could be an abscess, but it's hard to tell from the pics. I'm curious to know what the vet says.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked already but did you say what it felt like? Is it hard or squishy???


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Still wondering.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

doesn't look right area for glands to me... does he have any kind of puncture wound that could have gone un-noticed and got infected? vet asap as said above


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Does the horse have any nasal discharge?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yikes! I would have gotten the vet out like yesterday. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

The OP was on here early this morning. I wish she would have said what was going on.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, im going to guess that she hasnt gotten a vet out, nor has the horse improved. Otherwise she'd have posted. 

I hate, hate, hate irresponsible pet owners. This horse was probably better off goibg to slaughter. Id rather sell a horse of mine to slaughter than an irresponsible owner who cant get a vet out when its so obviously needed.

Whats the point of coming on here and posting for urgent help when no action on the posters part is taken?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Well, im going to guess that she hasnt gotten a vet out, nor has the horse improved. Otherwise she'd have posted.
> 
> I hate, hate, hate irresponsible pet owners. This horse was probably better off goibg to slaughter. Id rather sell a horse of mine to slaughter than an irresponsible owner who cant get a vet out when its so obviously needed.
> 
> Whats the point of coming on here and posting for urgent help when no action on the posters part is taken?


While I totally understand your frustration I'm hoping something was done & the OP just hasn't had time to answer. I wish she would as this is very unusual & could be a learning experience for all of us.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We can only hope something has been done for this poor horse.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

I had the vet out and it is allergies. He is looking alot better.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yea for you. I knew we would here from you sooner or later. I could tell you really love this horse!!

Any ideas on what the allergies are from?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Poor baby! Did the vet prescribe an antihistamine or steroid for him or anything? Or just let it run it's course?


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

I stared giveing him alfalfa cubes to put weight on him and we are thinking that may be it. No we are going to let it run it's course.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

I am going to get some pics of it now.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Well, good luck to you and you boy!!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Mimi loves Horses said:


> I had the vet out and it is allergies. He is looking alot better.


I was totally thinking it looked like allergies but with it just being on the neck I just was not sure. My guy gets that on his belly and body (at least last summer he did) and I had to give him shots. Did the vet say what to?? Grasses, hay, clover? Oops, I see you already posted the cubes, sorry.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I hope for your sake that its just allergies!


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are some pics from the 1st day and some from today.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Looking good!!


----------

